
Why don’t refugees fly? - zerr
http://blogs.berkeley.edu/2016/02/11/why-dont-refugees-fly/
======
anotheryou
tl;dr: A plane ticket costs 1/3 of what a smuggler with a rubber boat on the
mediteranian costs. By european law airlines can't take people without visas
(a bit simplified), even if the law agrees that even people without
identification are allowed to seek refuge.

So they are just not allowed to fly and responsibility is shifted to the
airliner, which have to pay if they are not strict enough. And refugees are
forced risk their lifes with the rubber boat and smugglers.

